# Troy Bilt 42010 (824) electrical issue



## joea (Feb 7, 2015)

I have an older model Troy Bilt 42010. I can't get the light to work. It worked at one time.

Seems the issue may be the alternator. But its' odd. right after starting, I had about 6 volts, then, after getting it up to full speed, I have zero. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi joea,
Welcome to the forum. Sounds like a loose connection that is most symptomatic when high vibration kicks in. The problem could be under the flywheel...a loose attaching screw that loses contact at higher rpms. MH


----------



## joea (Feb 7, 2015)

motorhead64 said:


> Hi joea,
> Welcome to the forum. Sounds like a loose connection that is most symptomatic when high vibration kicks in. The problem could be under the flywheel...a loose attaching screw that loses contact at higher rpms. MH


That's something I would rather tackle when it's warmer. Unless what you are thinking of might come out and damage something. ?


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Well, if a screw did back all the way out, it could possibly get chewed up by the flywheel..my guess is the flywheel would win. It would be about a 2 hour job if all goes well to check out if all is okay. Personally, if I needed the machine to clear snow, I would gamble until the weather warms up a bit to pull it apart. MH


----------



## joea (Feb 7, 2015)

motorhead64 said:


> Well, if a screw did back all the way out, it could possibly get chewed up by the flywheel..my guess is the flywheel would win. It would be about a 2 hour job if all goes well to check out if all is okay. Personally, if I needed the machine to clear snow, I would gamble until the weather warms up a bit to pull it apart. MH


Yep. By the way. Should I need an alternator/stator, where would I get one?

All the new parts web sites I've looked on don't list them at all.

The one's I've seen on Ebay have 3 coils, say about 30 degrees of arc, while the parts breakdowns I've seen show many coils, forming a 360 degree circle.

I suppose it might be more clear once I actually open it up.


----------

